# HP 4100n DHCP Setup



## middlemonster (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a bunch of HP Laser Jet 4100n printers in my offices.

I've done this before but now no matter how many times I go through the menus on the printer I can't figure out how to set them up to use DHCP, can I please get a refresher course?


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Have you tried entering the IP address of the printer into your web browser? I am assuming it will load the setup page of the printer and you should then have access to some kind of network setup or configuration which will allow you to choose the communication modes and IP settings.

Let me know if it works I dont have an HP to test it right now.


----------



## middlemonster (Jul 5, 2009)

the problem is that the printer is not setup for DHCP and it grabs the wrong IP its should be 192.168.blah.blah, but its 10.12.125.10 for example.

It has a front panel interface but on the EIO JetDirect menu it only has one option but that has nothing to do with DHCP.


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

but 10.x.x.x can still be within a DHCP, could it be that the devices are connected to the wrong network?

I understand that most routers are in the 192.168 subnet range but some brands like apple airport use 10.x.x.x 

If you would be connected to the right network but kept out of DHCP you would get an apipa address that would read something like 169.254.x.x

Have you tried pinging the 10.12.125.10 from your computer?


----------



## middlemonster (Jul 5, 2009)

The printer is plugged into a linksys 8-port switch, which is plugged into a motorola vonage router, the default gateway for the router is 192.168.15.1

I have 6 pcs and a security camera plugged into that switch and all the IPs are 192.168.15.*

I have one I set up about 4-5 months ago and can't remember what I did to make it work, if I even had to do anything.

On the configuration page for the working printer EIO Jet Direct I printed out from the printer itself tells me "Config by: DHCP", the non working printers say "Config by: User Specified" which leads me to believe that the previous owners had them setup that way.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I've never dealt with this printer, but from Page 225 of the 4100 Series User Guide

Access the printers' *EIO* menu on the control panel.

Set:
*CFG NETWORK=YES
TCP/IP=ON
CFG TCP/IP=YES
*

In the TCP/IP menu, set:

*DHCP=YES*


----------

